# Easter Egger



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Does splashes in an Easter egger ALWAYS mean a rooster? It's 9 weeks old, pale comb still. My other EE roo was so apparent at 5 weeks I knew. I'm so sad, I really hope Charlotte isn't a Charlie. I'll add more pics in a few.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

(Top right)


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

she looks like a hen to me , but I'm no expert


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I sure hope so, she's one of my favorites. Very inquisitive.


----------



## crabapple (Oct 27, 2013)

We have 8 Easter eggers.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I have 2 rainbow and skittles. Love them!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

All of my EE's have splashes and are hens.EE's are a colorful birds,male and female.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The EE's I had it always seemed to be that the males were a bit more striking colored.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She looks like an ee I hatched. I thought she was a roo due to her tail and neck feathers but held out and she lays a beautiful blue green egg


----------

